# Windows Movie Maker problem! Unspecified error.



## perfect (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi! When i try to open windows movie maker, a window pops up and it say "Unspecified Error". First of all i couldn't even find my WMM from start, program files. I had to search for it and then i found it. When i tried to open it there is some kind of error message. If anyone here could help, that would be great! Thank You in advance!


----------



## perfect (Mar 11, 2008)

Is there anyone who can help. Please?


----------



## werwick (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi sorry I connot help you because I don't have any idea about window movie maker problem.

Good luck!


----------



## perfect (Mar 11, 2008)

can someone please help me. 

Thx for taking the time to read, werwick.


----------



## perfect (Mar 11, 2008)

ANYONE THAT CAN HELP! Please.


----------



## perfect (Mar 11, 2008)

........


----------



## perfect (Mar 11, 2008)

I FIXED THE PROBLEM.

There is still one problem though. As soon as I open movie maker, A message opens which says:

"Windows Movie Maker has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience." And then it gives me "Debug", "Send Error Report", and "Don't Send" choices. I always say Don't send, and then the program closes. I don't know what to do. Another thing is that when i try to reinstall movie maker 2.0 a error message comes up.
This is the msg that comes up:
"Error creating process <C:\DOCUME~1\#~~CH~1.YOU\LOCALS~1\TEMP\IXP000.TMP\setup.exe>. Reason: The system cannot find the path specified.

What do I do?


----------

